# Rod building??



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Does anyone know of any place that offers rod building classes?


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Google Mud Hole Tackle on line.


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

If your interested in taking a road trip I am willing to show anyone who is willing to learn the basic steps to rod building.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Rodbuilding Help*



Billcollector said:


> If your interested in taking a road trip I am willing to show anyone who is willing to learn the basic steps to rod building.


Same here; I am in Warrington off Fairfield Drive and Gulf Beach Highway if you want to learn how. C2


----------



## billfishhead (Jan 15, 2008)

depends on where you are,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,im in fort walton and a builder for destin charter boats if you need any references


----------

